# versch. Winkel für Schlagschatten (mehrere Ebenen)



## phil-ip (14. Januar 2006)

WIe kann ich für die Schlagschatten mehrerer Ebenen verschiedene Winkel festlegen?

  Danke schonmal

  phil


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. Januar 2006)

:suspekt: Indem Du jeder Ebene einen neuen Schlagschatten zuweist...


----------



## phil-ip (14. Januar 2006)

bei mir überschreibt er den schatten aller eben dann immer...


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

Dann entferne mal das Häkchen unter "Globalen Lichteinfall verwenden".


----------



## phil-ip (14. Januar 2006)

ok probiere ich beim nesten versuch! Danke


----------

